# Problème Magic Mouse, ne s'allume plus



## snowstorm84 (13 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Voilà depuis deux jours ma magic mouse ne s'allume plus du tout malgré le changement des piles à deux reprises avec deux marques différentes (piles traditionnelles LR06).
Cela a commencé par une coupure nette pendant l'utilisation.
Pensant aux piles, je les remplaces par des piles neuves, mais plus moyen de retrouver une connexion avec mon mac mini mid-2010.
J'attend le lendemain pour un nouvel essai, et là, le voyant vert ne clignote même plus, il n'y a plus rien. Je change une deuxième fois les piles (cette fois marque energizer) et toujours rien.

Je pensais au départ à un problème lié à Lion, mais là vu que même le voyant vert ne s'allume plus, je pencherais pour un problème matériel?

Je serais un peu dégouté car la souris à un an et trois mois, et n'est jamais tombée. (garantie un an je suppose)

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour le soucis?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## CRISPEACE (13 Juin 2012)

Tu as regardé par là : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3048?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR ?


----------



## snowstorm84 (13 Juin 2012)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Tu as regardé par là : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3048?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR ?



Merci pour ta réponse.

Oui j'avais déjà regardé.

Le témoin lumineux ne s'allume plus.
J'ai enlevé/remis/remplacé les piles (dans le bons sens lol) mais rien.
J'ai actionné le commutateur plusieurs fois mais rien.
Comme la souris ne se met plus sous tension, elle n'est plus détectée par le mac mini, ce qui est logique.


----------



## snowstorm84 (14 Juin 2012)

snowstorm84 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Oui j'avais déjà regardé.
> 
> ...



Bon après appel auprès d'appel, "la souris a été acheté en janvier 2011:mouais:, elle n'est donc plus  garantie" 

"Il faut en acheter une nouvelle, c'est un problème matériel"

Pour une souris où je n'ai remplacé les piles qu'une fois, c'est assez fort.

De toute façon, je n'y ai pas pensé sur le moment *mais s'applique la garantie légale de 2 ans*, bien que celle contractuelle d'un an ne joue plus?

Je vais aller dans un centre agrée apple pour montrer de plus près le problème.


----------

